# Brief an Renate Kuenast



## steinu (23 April 2002)

Folgender Brief an Frau Ministerin Renate Kuenast habe ich heute an sie abgeschickt. Vieleicht schliesst Ihr Euch mit in Bezugnahme auf meine E-mail an, oder auch nur so. Hauptsache es passiert was!!

Gruss

Uli

Sehr geehrte Frau Kuenast!

Leider konnte ich auf ihrer Internetseite nichts ueber das Thema 0190er Nummern finden, jedoch besteht ein dringender Handlungsbedarf von ihrerem Ministerium!

Ich selbst bin mit einem zugegeben kleinen Betrag von 75 Euro fuer eine Verbindung von 6 Sekunden betroffen. Ich bitte sie dringenst sich einmal die Internetseiten www.dialerhilfe.de und www.computerbetrug.de anzuschauen. Dort schildern etliche Geschaedigte auf welche Art und Weise dubiose Internetfirmen versuchen die Internetnutzer abzuzocken. 

Dabei handelt es sich durchaus um bis zu 5-stellige Euro Betraege die hier in Rechnung gestellt werden fuer eine Verbindungsdauer von nur wenigen Minuten oder Sekunden.

Es besteht ein dringender Regelungsbedarf der 0190er Nummern und deren Verwendung. Es werden sogenannte "Dialer"-Programme auf die Computer installiert ohne das es die Nutzer merken. Verlockende Links die Kinder (wie in meinem Fall) verfuehren diese Verbindung herzustellen ohne die Kosten darzulegen, oder aber es wird ein ganz anderer Inhalt der Seite vorgegaukelt als sie tatsaechlich hochlaedt.

Tausende von Bundesbuergen sind schon geschaedigt und weitere werden folgen, die Polizei wird bombardiert mit Strafanzeigen gegen solche Machenschaften und die deutschen Gerichte werden ueberschwemmt mit Klagen gegen Betrug und Wucher, was wiederum die Steuerkasse belastet.

Es ist an der Zeit endlich dieser Art von Abzocke, die so offensichtlich ist, Einhalt zu gebieten. Falls einige dieser Forderungen die diese dubiosen Firmen in Rechnung gestellt haben beglichen werden muessen, werden in einzelnen Faellen regelrecht Existenzen zerstoert!

Im Interesse aller Internetnutzer und Geschaedigten rufe ich sie dringenst dazu auf Sofortmassnahmen zu ergreifen:

- Strafverfolgung von Anbietern die unbemerkt "Dialer"-Programme installieren.
- eindeutige Kostenkontrolle von 0190er Nummern.
- stellen sie fest ab welchem Betrag eine Rechnung ueber die Nutzung von 0190er Nummern als Wucher zu betrachten ist.
- eine Obergrenze von Betraegen die maximal pro Minute oder Einwahl in Rechnung gestellt werden darf.
- eine Entscheidung ueber die laufenden Mahnverfahren von in Rechnung gestellten Wucherbetraegen.
- Direkthilfe ihres Ministeriums fuer Geschaedigte.

Lassen sie diese E-mail nicht im Sumpf der andere Zuschriften die sie taeglich bekommen verschwinden. Tun sie was!
Es handelt sich nicht um eine kleine Gruppe von "sexgeilen" Internetnutzern, es sind Eltern von Kindern die diesen Link angewaehlt haben, es sind Buerger die ihren ganz normalen Internetgeschaeften nachgehen und nichts ahnend ueber eine 0190er Nummer surfen, weil sich diese auf dem Computer unbemerkt installiert hat.
Versetzen sie sich einmal in die Situation, sie oeffnen ihre Telefonrechnung und der geforderte Betrag belaeuft sich auf mehr als 500 -600 Euro. Fuer eine durschnittlich verdienende vierkoepfige Familie ein hoher Betrag der nicht leicht zu schlucken ist, wobei es sich dabei noch um eine der kleineren Forderungen handelt.

Hohe Lebenshaltungskosten, verursacht durch hohe Benzinpreise und Steuern sind schon genug.
Lassen sie diese fiese Abzocke nicht zu!!

Im Vertrauen dass sie in dieser Angelegenheit schnell im Sinne des Verbrauchers taetig werden, 

verbleibe ich mit freundlichem Gruss

Ulrich Stein


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2002)

Meine Unterstützung hast Du!


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2002)

Ein Punkt fehlt noch in der Liste der Sofortmaßnahmen:

- Rückverfolgung des Anbieters einer 0190-Nummer, die derzeitige Vergabepraxis macht es 0190-Anbietern sehr einfach anonym zu bleiben


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2002)

Hallo Herr Stein,
bitte schicken Sie mir  doch mal Ihre Emailadresse/Telefonnummer.
Ich werde Frau Künast diese Woche interviewen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bettina Schulz
NDR Redaktion Plusminus
[email protected]


----------



## Phoenix (24 April 2002)

*Weiterer Punkt*

Sehr geehrte Frau Schulz,

weisen Sie doch bitte auch darauf hin, dass auch den aktuell nicht geschädigten Haushalten durch die gesamte Problematik Kosten entstehen können: Die präventive Sperrung der Einwahlmöglichkeiten auf 0190/0193-Nummern kostet einen Haushalt 7,63 Euro, zahlbar an die Telekom.


----------



## dialerfucker (25 April 2002)

@Phoenix;
...stimmt. Aber wenn man sich vorstellt, dass tatsächlich sehr, sehr viele Menschen die 0190er sperren lassen würden, ergäbe das einen Sinn: die Dialer würden zu Dinos nach dem Einschlag, und die DTAG hätte äquivalente Einnahmen zu den Zwangsverzichten...hat doch irgendwas, oder?  
@steinu;
...auch wenn das oben gesagte etwas zynisch rüberkommen sollte, ich find die Sache an sich völlig OK!


----------



## Phoenix (25 April 2002)

*Klar hätte das was...*

Sicher gefällt mir das Gedankenspiel:

DTAG +/- Null, da ja viele noch nie 0190-geschädigt wurden (so wie meine Partnerin und ich), trotzdem die 7,Keks Euro bezahlen.

Dialer minus unendlich. Da trifft es den, den es treffen soll.

Trotzdem hat das Ganze auch eine volkswirtschaftliche Dimension. Wegen der Dialer habe ich präventiv Geld ausgegeben, dass ich sonst für mein Vergnügen oder das meiner Familie hätte ausgeben können. Somit habe ich einen Wohlfahrtsverzicht, in der Summe der Volkswirtschaft aggregiert sich der dann auch auf immense Höhen.

Und wir sollten nicht vergessen: 2004 führt die Telekom die (mit den 019x-Nummern vergleichbaren) 0900-Nummern ein. Selbst wenn also jetzt alle 0190-Dialer aussterben sollten, geht da zum einen der Spam vorne los, zum anderen wird die Telekom wieder verdienen - in jedem Fall.


----------



## steinu (25 April 2002)

*Wenn der Gesetzgeber reagieren wuerde....*

Ich denke wenn es endlich ein Stop ueber solch hohe Wuchergebuehren von gesetzlicher Seite aus geben wuerde, haette sich das Problem von alleine erledigt.
Wenn diese dubiosen Firmen wissen dass sie mit ihren Forderungen nicht durchkommen, werden auch keine Dialer mehr installiert und das Problem 
ist keines mehr.

Aber die zustaendigen Aemter muessen endlich reagieren, dieser Zustand ist nicht haltbar und vergleichbar mit Kreditkartenbetrug.

Wenn ich eine Datei von meinem Rechner loesche bekomme ich mindestens eine Sicherheitsabfrage ob ich wirklich loeschen will, 0190er Nummern sollten mit solchen Abfragen gesetzlich belegt werden mit einer genauen Offenlegung der Kosten wenn ich das Kaestchen "Ja" oder "OK" fuer Verbindung herstellen anklicke. Die techn. Moeglichkeiten sind da, mann muss sie nur einsetzen. Dann weiss jeder worauf er sich einlaesst und braucht dann nicht rumzumaulen.

Ich habe am 30. April ein TV Interview mit Bettina Schulz vom NDR fuer Plusminus, meine E-mail an Renate Kuenast wird von Frau Schulz ausgedruckt und als Hardkopie persoehnlich Frau Kuenast vorgelegt.
Warum gerade ich, habe ich mich gefragt, vielleicht weil ich mal in Aktion getreten bin? Ich koennte es mir ja einfach machen, ich zahl die 75 Euro die HanseNet von mir will und Ende!

Aber mein Rechtsempfinden ist sehr empfindlich gestoert, deswegen habe ich fuer mich beschlossen dies nicht ohne weiteres hinzunehmen.


Der ganze Prozess, zum Rechtsanwalt, Anzeige erstatten usw. bringt uns doch keinen Schritt weiter. Die Rechtsaanwaelte haben doch ueberhaupt keine Rechtsmittel um unsere Sache durchzusetzen. Diese Handhabe muss erst geschaffen werden!!
Am Ende koennen wir alle zu diesen 0190er Kosten auch noch die Kosten der Provider und unsere eigenen Rechtsanwaelte bezahlen. Ich zweifele daran dass eine Rechtschutzversicherung die Kosten uebernimmt.
Also: doppelt gef....!!! (gruss an Dialerfucker)

Ich kann nur nochmal dazu aufrufen:

Hoert auf hier rumzujammern, schreibt ans Wirtschafts- bzw. Verbrauchermisnisterium um diesen Machenschaften endlich ein Ende zu setzen!! Veroeffentlicht die Schreiben im Net!!

P.S.: Habe gehoert dass die Telekom an jeder 0190er Nummer gut mitverdient, die Bundesregierung 50% der Telekomaktien haelt! Haben wir da ein Interessenkonflikt?? Wird deswegen nichts getan??  0 

Gruss
und toi, toi, toi!!

Uli   :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2002)

*wo gibt es rechtsanwälte?*

das anrufen einer mehrwertnummer ist doch eigentlich eine bezahlung anderer dienste.
also grundsätzlich bin ich der meinung, daß ich mich erst mal freischalten lassen müßte, bevor ich solche dienste beanspruchen kann. so wie das die telekom praktiziert, nämlich daß ich mich sperren lassen muß, das kann doch nicht dem normalen rechtsempfinden entsprechen.
noch dreister finde ich, daß dafür auch noch verlangt wird - ist meiner meinung vollkommen rechtswidrig. ein sperren bedeutet doch eine nichterbringung von leistung. den banken wurde diese praxis bereits abgestellt (damals gings um kredite) - ich hoffe die telekom folgt


----------



## dialerfucker (25 April 2002)

... man sollte sich an folgendes erinnern:
fast zeitgleich mit der Auflösung des Monopolisten "Post" wurde die Regulierungsbehörde geschaffen, unter anderem auch um der lieben Telekom auf die Finger zu klopfen, sollte sie ihre Rolle als Big-Player überziehen. Das ist zwar schon öfter passiert. Aktuell spielt die Regulierungsbehörde eher eine merkwürdige Rolle. Da werden schon mal Sachen formuliert wie:



> Wenn mehrere Antragsteller die Zuteilung der selben Rufnummer zeitgleich beantragen, werden wie folgt Bevorrechtigungen eingeräumt:
> ......
> Rang 2: Einbettung durch Dienstleister
> 
> Der Antragsteller beantragt die Einbettung einer von ihm vor dem 2001-03-14 in Zusammenhang mit der Dienstekennzahl (0)190 als Dienstleister genutzten Rufnummer. Dienstleister ist, wer nachweisbar mit einem Kunden einen Vertrag über die Nutzung der Rufnummer abgeschlossen hat. Der Nachweis ist schriftlich in Form eines Dienstleistungsvertrages mit dem Kunden zu erbringen und dem Antrag beizufügen.



Aber was soll das??? Mit Kunde ist da mit Sicherheit z.B.: der Kunde eines Dialerherstellers gemeint...schön wärs, wenn das überhaupt eine Grundvoraussetzung wäre, und nicht Grund für eine Bevorrechtigung. Die blicken bei der Unter-Weiter-Über-und Nebenvermieterei selbst nicht mehr durch. Auch hier wäre ein Reformhebel dringend anzusetzen...und das geht nur über den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Heiko (25 April 2002)

Das sehe ich auch so. Eine flachere Vermietungsstruktur wäre dringend wünschenswert.


----------



## dialerfucker (27 April 2002)

...und wie erreiche ich Frau Künast??? 



> e original message was received at Sat, 27 Apr 2002 02:35:40 +0200
> from [email protected]
> 
> ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
> <[email protected]l.bund.de>


----------



## steinu (27 April 2002)

*Internetadresse vom Verbraucherministerium Renate Künast*

Hier noch mal die E-mail Adresse vom Verbraucherministerium, das Ministerium von Renate Künast:

[email protected] 

Bitte kein Zeichen vergessen sonst klappts nicht


----------



## BSchulz (27 April 2002)

Frau Künast hat Ihren Brief vor meinen Augen gelesen. Sie ruft alle Verbraucher auf, sich bei Problemen mit 0190-Dialern an sie zu wenden.
MfG
Bettina Schulz


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2002)

Und dann?


----------



## steinu (27 April 2002)

"Schaumermal" (orig. Zitat von F. Beckenbauer)

Ich denke es ist auf jeden Fall mal ein guter Anfang. Besser als nix.
...Tja, dann wenden wir uns doch!!!!

Los Männers und Mädels, ran an die Tastatur!!
In diesem Zammenhang Dank an Dialerfucker, er folgte mit gutem Beispiel mit einem Brief an Frau Ministerin K.


----------



## dialerfucker (27 April 2002)

@Heiko;
...ein Gast von vor langer Zeit:


> Ist schon schwierig,
> naja, im Ernst! Verbraucherministerin zu sein, stell ich mir heavy vor!
> Früher, als Landwirtschaftsministerin hat man sich mit den Bauern und Bayern rumärgern müssen, heute sieht das so aus:
> Montag: ein Öko-Schwein im Stall küssen
> ...


Entschuldigung, steinu, jetzt hab ich vielleicht meinen Bonus verspielt, aber Du hast ja meinen Text an Frau Künast...da steht das getarnt auch drin...


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2002)

*hehe*

Im Ernst: ich habe den - vermutlich nicht ganz unbegründeten Verdacht - daß es zur Zeit für Politiker einfach wichtigeres gibt als Dialerprobleme zu lösen. Ne Wahl will man schließlich auch gewinnen.

Und zugeben, daß man streng genommen gar nicht so genau weiß wovon diese weltfremden Internetnutzer überhaupt sprechen, will man auch nicht...


----------



## steinu (27 April 2002)

Hab meine 2. Mahnung von NexNet!!

NexNet droht mit Sperrung der 0190er Nummer!!

haltet mich fest !!! bitte, haltet mich fest, ich kann nicht mehr!!!! :bigcry:    :bigcry:    :bigcry:    :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (27 April 2002)

*bruuuuuuuuuuuuuhahaha*

*Der* ist mal wirklich gut... *ggg*

 :rotfl:  :bash:  :argl:


----------



## Rahmat (28 April 2002)

Hi, melde mich auch mal wieder. 

steinu der Witz ist wirklich vom Feinsten. *gröhl* 

Heiko: Das ist nicht nur ein "- vermutlich nicht ganz unbegründeten Verdacht -". Das ist männlich Intuition.
(Kennst Du Hägar, wo seine Frau meint, er habe sich nicht den Hals gewaschen. Er fragt woher sie das weiß.   Sie meint nur "weibliche Intuition". Wie Hägars Hals ausgesehen hat, brauche ich wohl nicht zu beschreiben.)
Und ich glaube es steht sogar irgendwo im GG. "Politiker haben keine uneigennützigen Interessen ..." oder so?

Ich denke es ist wirklich so:
Kein Schw.. (Entschuldigung PolitiKer|In) interessiert sich doch wirklich für das Problem.

Wenn ein Wille da ist, läßt sich auch ein Weg finden.

Lösungen gäbe es. Klar die würden auch weh tun, aber nicht dem Verbraucher .

Ich möchte noch was zur "Preisauszeichnung" sagen. Kleine Geschichte, für den, der sie lesen will:
Wir hatten ein kleines Reformhaus. Kurz vor der Euro-Einführung (wie sinnvoll) wurde die Grundpreisauszeichnung eingeführt. d.h.: z.B. Butter 250 g 2,-DM, 1kg 8,-DM, damit die arme Omi beim Einkauf mit einem Stück Butter nicht über den Tisch gezogen wird. Man kann von der armen Omi ja auch nicht erwarten, dass sie weiß, dass Butter schon immer 250-g-weise verkauft wird. Diese ganzen Preise (vor der Euro-Umstellung !) jetzt in DM und Euro. Damit haben wir schon 4 Preise. Hat die Butter jetzt ein kurzes MHD (Mindest-Haltbarkeits-Datum), so kann ich die Butter rot runterzeichnen, natürlich wieder mit 4 Preisen. Insgesamt habe ich also 8 Preise auf der Butter, alles zum Schutz der Verbraucher, damit ich ihn beim Verkauf eines Stückchen Butters nicht über den Tisch ziehe.
Das nächste Problem war z.B. einfach der Platz.
Hat jemand schonmal versucht auf einer Creme 4 Preiszettel unterzubringen. Und das ganze soll natürlich immer noch ansprechend aussehen (vielleicht soll es ja ein Geschenk werden).
Da bekommt man schon den Eindruck, Politiker (bes. EU-Politiker) denken, der normalen arbeitenden Bevölkerung sei langweilig. Mir war es nie langweilig, ich empfand es nur als Schikane.
P.S.: Genug der Schikane, wir haben den Laden verkauft. Schnauze voll.

Wieso erzähle ich das?

Klar: vergleicht mal mein enormes Potential, die Omi mit der Butter über den Tisch zu ziehen (ich bin wirklich Buttermillionär) mit 0190 + Konsorten im Hinblick auf korrekte Preisauszeichnung.
Fällt was auf?


Zum Zweiten zeigt es, dass der Gesetzgeber jede noch so schwachsinnige Regelung einführen kann, wenn er nur will.

Wenn er sie nicht einführt, *will* er nicht.
So einfach.

Ich hoffe, ich irre mich und das Schreiben an Frau Kynast bringt etwas, alleine mir fehlt der Glaube. Und ich habe selber schon solche Schreiben aufgesetzt.

P.S.:
Schon gehört:
FST heißt eigentlich "*F*eindliche *S*elbstschutztruppe aller *T*elefonbetrüger zur Abwehr längst überfälliger gesetzlicher Maßnahmen".
Zieht man diese Definition heran, macht die FST ihren Job doch echt gut. Man muß nur den Blickwinkel wechseln.

Was bleibt ?
Einem persönlich nur alles, was auch nur im entferntesten zu einer "überhöhten" Telefonrechnung führen kann gnadenlos sperren lassen. Am Besten bei der Telekom, damit es auch für jeden aktenkundig und offensichtlich wird.
Zweitens: Wie schon in diesem Thread mehrfach erwähnt, daraus eine Massenbewegung machen.

Dazu habe ich an Heiko noch eine Frage (falls Du bis hierher durchgehalten hast.   ).

Ist ein öffentlicher Aufruf 0190/0900/0192/0193... und Konsorten sperren zu lassen, da ein Verbraucherschutz anders in keinsterlei Weise mehr zu gewährleisten ist, legitim oder kommt da auch der Kadi?
Ich behaupte ja nicht: Der ist böse. Ich sage ja nur er könnte böse sein.      Und das ist wahr. Und die Selbstschutztruppe schütz halt nur die Betrüger selbst. (Ich weiß, das muß ich auch wieder etwas diplomatischer ausdrücken.   )
Es geht mir einfach darum den Schwarzen Peter der anderen Seite zuzuschieben
mfg Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu habe ich an Heiko noch eine Frage (falls Du bis hierher durchgehalten hast.   ).
> 
> Ist ein öffentlicher Aufruf 0190/0900/0192/0193... und Konsorten sperren zu lassen, da ein Verbraucherschutz anders in keinsterlei Weise mehr zu gewährleisten ist, legitim oder kommt da auch der Kadi?


Klar habe ich bis dahin durchgehalten. Denkst Du, ich laß mir Deine - oft sehr kurzweiligen - Artikel entgehen? 

Wegen mir kannst Du gerne dazu aufrufen. Obs wirklich was bringt weiß ich nicht. Es gibt leider zu viele, die das nicht machen werden weil 
1. es Geld kostet
2. sie sowieso nicht betroffen sein können weil sie viel zu schlau sind.


----------



## Rahmat (28 April 2002)

Hi Heiko,

nee ich will nicht selber tätig werden, kostet zuviel Geld    und Zeit   . Eigentlich sind ja meine Postings hier und z.T. auch anderswo reiner Luxus, den ich mir zeitlich eigentlich gar nicht leisten kann.
Die Frage war nur: wenn ich sage, boykotiert diesen oder jenen 0190-Anbieter, das sind betrügerische Abzocker, dann kriege ich doch mit Sicherheit juristisch eines vor den Latz geknallt mit Schadensersatzforderungen usw., obwohl ich mit meiner Warnung wahrscheinlich recht habe.
Wenn ich aber sage sperrt alle 0190-,0900..... Nummern, die sind zu unsicher, wäre das Befolgen meines Tipps (jetzt mit 2 "p", welch ein Fortschritt   ) doch für alle Anbieter nicht sehr wünschenswert. Hätte ich dann in diesem Fall mit den gleichen juristischen Konsequenzen zu rechnen?
Mehr als Gedankenspiel. Lieber großen Schaden anrichten, dann passiert mir weniger, als wenn ich gezielt vorgehen würde. ?

Mir fällt noch was zum politischen Willen bzw. Nichtwillen ein:
Im Moment ist doch gerade im Bush (keine Angst George W. bleibt zu Hause, bei seinen Mini-Höhlenatombömbchen und spielt ein bißchen, vielleicht hilfts was, das Spielen   ), dass das Verbreiten von Kopierprogrammen bzw. Programmen zum Umgehen von Passwortschutz unter sehr empfindliche Geld- und Haftstrafen gestellt werden soll.
Ich sehe den Schaden, den die Wirtschaft durch Raubkopien hat.
Gleichzeitig sehe ich aber auch eine prinzipielle Problematik: Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sind Programme, Musikstücke usw. immaterielle Güter, d.h. ich erwerbe in erster Linie ein Nutzungsrecht (=Lizenz), das nicht übertragbar ist. Wenn dem aber so ist, sehe ich es als rechtlich sehr problematisch an, mir diese Nutzung zu erschweren, indem es mir unmöglich gemacht wird, z.B. Sampler nach eigenem Geschmack zu erstellen. Wenn dies der Hersteller versucht: o.k. . Wenn der Musikfreak versucht diesen Schutz zu umgehen auch o.k. . Wenn sich hier der Gesetzgeber aber derart massiv einschalten will, so sehe ich das doch zumindest als rechtlich nicht ganz einwandfrei an.
Womit ich die berechtigten wirtschaftlichen Interessen nicht in Abrede stellen will.

Ich möchte hier eine Prophezeiung wagen: Zeitungsartikel aus dem Jahre 2245: "100 Jahre nachdem das Verbreiten von Kopierprogrammen mit der Todesstrafe belegt wurde (nachdem diese weltweit auf Druck der einzig real existierenden Firma Microslaves wieder eingeführt wurde, um die einzige noch existierende Gewerkschaft AmnestyInternational in Ihre Schranken zu weisen) wird es erste Ansätze geben, die immer weiter eskalierende Dialerproblematik in den Griff zu bekommen. Längst geht es bei diesen Dialern nicht mehr um die Auszahlung irgendwelcher Beträge. Die Summen sind derart hoch, dass ein Einzelner sie nicht mehr in 1.0 * 10 E 15 Jahren (Exponentialschreibweise) zurückzahlen kann. Es geht dabei viel mehr darum nicht nur einzelne Menschen, sondern ganze Völker in finanzielle Abhängigkeit zu bringen. Defacto wurde damit im Jahre 2089 die Sklaverei wieder eingeführt. (Anm. d. R. daher auch der Name Microslaves). Historiker gingen der Frage nach wie es zu dieser verheerenden Entwicklung gekommen ist.
Sie stellten dabei fest, dass um die Jahrtausendwende, als das Micronet noch Internet hieß, dieses völlig anarchistisch organisiert war.
Es gab aber zwei verheerende Entwicklungen: Microslaves, damals noch unter dem Namen Macroschrott bekannt, begann das Internet zu kontrollieren. Es nutzte dabei die bis dato unbekannten Verbindungen zur NSA.... Die zweite damals nicht abzusehende Entwicklung waren sogenannte Dialer-Programme. Diese dienten dazu den Internetbenutzern für bestimmte Dienste Geld abzunehmen. Zu dieser Zeit war noch eine Gegenleistung eines wie auch immer gearteten Dienstes nötig, im Gegensatz zu dem heute bestehenden reinen Zufallsprinzip ohne irgendeine erforderliche Gegenleistung. Es gab sogar Zeiten, indenen es Limits für bestehende Verbindungen gab. Dieses Limit Betrug 3,63 DM/Min. Es war damals ein sehr geringer Betrag. Mit diesen Summen konnten lediglich einzelne Familien finanziell ruiniert werden, sie waren aber nicht dafür geeignet, ganze Volksgruppen in Abhängigkeit zu bringen. Diese Einschränkung empfand man jedoch sehr bald als zu restriktiv und hob sie schon sehr schnell gänzlich auf. Es wird gemunkelt, dass es sich dabei anfangs um sogenannte Sex-Dienste gehandelt hat. Wie diese ausgesehen haben sollen entzieht sich jedoch meiner Kentniss. Es gab zu dieser Zeit auch Gegenbewegungen. In alten Aufzeichnungen habe ich von der Adresse http://www.computerbetrug.de gelesen. Was es damit aber auf sich hat weiß ich nicht genau. Ungenau Quellen sprechen jedoch von dem Abtransport eines H.R. auf den Roten Platz nach Peking. Militär soll anwesend sein und auch ein gewisser Helmut Kraut,  oder Wirsing, der dem chinesischen Militär sehr nahe stand, zu nahe, wie manche Zeitgenossen behaupteten. Hier verschwinden die Quellen im Nichts. H.R. war jedenfalls eine Ikone der Freiheitsbewegung und hatte einen weit größeren Ruf, als vor ihm Robin Hood oder andere Freiheitskämpfer.
Die eigentliche Tragödie bestand aber in der Politik, diese teilte sich zu jener Zeit in zwei Lager: Das eine waren die Schlitzohren oder Amigos. Menschen, die mit allen Wassern gewaschen waren und aus der Dialerproblematik Ihren Gewinn zogen. Die anderen, die Mehrheit, dienten den Amigos nur als Werkzeug. Sie waren Menschen, die Ihre Qualifikation dadurch unter Beweis stellen mußten, dass sie in der sogenannten Pisa-Studie einen sogenannte Note zwischen 5,9 und 6,0 erhielten. Wenn sie außerdem versuchten, eine I.P.-Nummer direkt ins Telefon einzugeben, so waren sie qualifiziert für Ihre Aufgaben.
Diese Politik war zu dieser Zeit nicht im Stande diese Problem zu lösen. Aber selbst die Amigos konnten zu dieser Zeit nicht ahnen, welche Dimensionen das Problem annehmen würde ......"

Aber Spaß beiseite...
Es gibt halt gleiche und gleichere. Und wir gehören definitiv nur zu den gleichen.   :bigcry: 
Und wie die Gesetzgebung fortschreitet... Vielleicht schaut ja jemand in ein paar Jahren mein Geschreibsel noch mal an.

Aber nun zu steinu:
Ich hoffe, Du hast gute Erfahrungen mit Frau Kynast und Frau Schulz.
Ich habe selber schon an Ministerien geschrieben. Antwort:"Sehr interesssant, *bauchpinsel* ah bla bla ..." :evil: 
Mit Frau Kynast hatte ich noch keine Erfahrung, und mein Herz schlägt immer noch grün, auch wenn SPD/Grüne manchmal Dinger gebracht haben, die ich eher einer Stoiber-Regierung zugetraut hätte.

Laß Dich nicht verbraten. Jeder kocht auch seine eigene Suppe. Auch Kynast und Schulz.
Ich persönlich bin z.B. persönlich sehr enttäuscht gewesen, dass ich nicht einmal eine Bestätigung meiner email von Frau Schulz erhalten habe, obwohl ich darum gebeten habe und obwohl Frau Schulz von mir eine Mail erbeten hat. Auch wenn sie meine mail für Schrott hielt, so ist das trotzdem kein Umgang. Ich weiß nicht, wie es anderen hier ergangen ist.
Und wie gesagt, es geht nicht um die mail, sondern um den Umgang.
An Frau Schulz (vorsorglich): Ich möchte meine mail *nicht* in diesem oder anderen Foren gepostet sehen, sie war nur an Sie.

steinu, ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Dein Eintreten erfolgreich ist und das Du in Frau Kynast und Frau Scholz Freunde in der Not findest. Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, nimm es Dir nicht so zu Herzen. Das hat immer so einen schalen Geschmack.

mfg Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sind ja meine Postings hier und z.T. auch anderswo reiner Luxus, den ich mir zeitlich eigentlich gar nicht leisten kann.
> (...)
> Hier verschwinden die Quellen im Nichts. H.R. war jedenfalls eine Ikone der Freiheitsbewegung und hatte einen weit größeren Ruf, als vor ihm Robin Hood oder andere Freiheitskämpfer.


1. Laß Dein Geschreibsel hier bloß nicht sein. Jetzt, wo ich mich grade an Deinen Stil gewöhnt habe 

2. Du Schleimer


----------



## Rahmat (28 April 2002)

Off Topic -- Off Topic -- Off Topic -- Off Topic ...

Hi Heiko:
Die Idee gefällt mir jetzt: Schreiben .... habe ich noch nie gemacht ...

Aber ich brauche neue Charaktere:

Was hälst Du davon:
Tom Cat (Lex Barker) , ( http://jakarta.apache.org/ ), (das muß dann logischerweise ich sein) und sein Blutsbruder Apache (Piere Brice), ( http://httpd.apache.org/ )

natürlich dessen Schwester SuSE (die mit der verrutschten Perrücke), ( http://www.suse.de/ )

Tom Cat steht natürlich total auf SuSE.
Diese ist meistens at Home, aber manchmal geht sie auch ihrer Profession nach, was Tom Cat ganz ordentlich zusetzt, aber irgendwo her muß ja die Kohle kommen.
SuSE kann es im Gegenzug überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn sich Tom Cat zu sehr um seine anderen Mäuse kümmert.
Alle drei träumen den Traum von ihrer Ranch (Pondelila) auf der sie in Zukunft nur noch biologisches Gemüse anbauen wollen und sich natürlich um ihre GNU's ( http://www.GNU.org ) kümmern.
Ach ja, dann muß ich natürlich SuSEs völlig irrationale Ablehnung von roten Hüten ( http://www.redhat.com ) erwähnen, vielleicht so eine Art Phobie?

Da sie alle natürlich einem höheren Zweck "dienen" stoßen Sie irgendwann auf den Freiheitskämpfer H.R.  von http://www.computerbetrug.de und kämpfen gemeinsame Ihren Kampf der Gerechten gegen die "*F*eindliche *S*elbstschutztruppe aller *T*elefonbetrüger gegen längst überfällige gesetzliche Maßnahmen" ( http://www.fst-ev.org ). schöööööön.
Jetzt muß man dann irgendwie den Übergang zu meinem obigen Geschreibsel finden.

Da ich und Du natürlich auch nicht nur von Luft und Liebe und heeren Zielen leben können, verpacken wir das ganze in eine Art Fortsetzungsroman. So nach dem Vorbild von Stephen King (war es glaube ich). Unsere Unkosten ziehen wir dann über einen 0190-dialer ein, vielleicht besser 0192-frei tarifierbar ?

Na was hälst Du davon.


----------



## dialerfucker (29 April 2002)

@Rahmat;
...thanks für Deine Glückwünsche zur Beförderung, Du warst echt der Einzige und Erste! Excuse für meine Temperamente, ist italiano-blut-in-adern...
aber zur Sache:
wenn ihr das wirklich durchzieht, bewerbe ich mich bei Mainpean als Hausmeister!


----------



## Rahmat (29 April 2002)

Hi Dialerfucker,

für ne tolle Zeit muß man sich doch nicht entschuldigen.  

Aber die Idee mit dem Hausmeister bei Mainpean gefällt mir. Der wird in die Geschichte natürlich auch mit eingebaut. Bekommt glaube ich dann einen leicht subversive Note.

Dann könnten wir das Ganze vielleicht ja auch noch als Theaterstück aufführen.

Also Hausmeister, Tom Cat und H.K. sind schon besetzt, die anderen Rollen wären noch zu vergeben.

Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden   

Ciao Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr das wirklich durchzieht, bewerbe ich mich bei Mainpean als Hausmeister!


Dieser Job scheint mir nicht recht gute Zukunftsaussichten zu haben...


----------



## Rahmat (29 April 2002)

Hi, ich bins nochmal.

Habe zum besseren Verständnis für alle noch die jeweiligen HP's meiner Hauptakteure eingefügt   .

Hi Hausmeister Dialerfucker:
Ich hoffe, Du hast unseren thread "Telekom verzerrt den Wettbewerb ?"  ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=266 ) zu Ende gelesen.
Freiheitskämpfer H.R. und Tom Cat haben sich köstlich amüsiert.

mfg Rahmat alias Tom Cat


----------



## dialerfucker (29 April 2002)

@Rahmat;
...ja, ich hab es gelesen. Heute ist nicht mein Tag. Einer meiner elenden Kollegen hat auch das mit der Hausmeister-Nummer gesehen und vorgeschlagen:
...ich könnte doch, falls das nicht hinhaut, im Verbraucherministerium als "Büstenhalter" arbeiten...bitte, biitte diese Rolle nicht einplanen!
  :holy:


----------



## dialerfucker (29 April 2002)

...Spass beiseite, hier ein anderer Beitrag aus dem Netz:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2002/kw14/s7621.html


----------



## Rahmat (29 April 2002)

Na das ist es doch!

Ich habe mir den link angesehen und war dann so verwegen mir den dubiosen Anbieter auch noch anzugucken, da kommt dann ne Weiterleitung nach 10 sec. !

Keine Ahnung, ob die kostenpflichtig war oder nicht. ???

Aber das wäre doch ne neue Variante:
Nicht innerhalb 10 Sek. reagiert: 1000.000 Euro Verbindungsgeld.
Wieso auch nicht, der User muß schließlich wissen was er tut !!
Eigenverantwortung !! Nicht immer bloß über die bösen dialer jammern !!

Aber das wirklich interessante kommt zum Schluß: " ... müßte man eigentlich auch die 010.. sperren." Diesmal nicht wegen dialern sondern wg. Telefon. Egal ....
Und das ist der Punkt wo man die Telefongesellschaften aufeinander loshetzen müßte, möglichst medienwirksam. Im TV wird vor 010.. gewarnt. Massenweise Kirchenaustritte wollte ich schon sagen  :lol: , ne 010-er Sperren. Panikartig lassen Millionen von Menschen neben 0190 und anderen kostenpflichtigen Telefonnummern auch die 010 sperren. Auch die Auskunft ist betroffen. Nachdem fast alle Menschen auch die 118 gesperrt haben, wurde im Telefonnetz Selbsthilfegruppen eingerichtet, die diese Dienste übernehmen. Arcor steht kurz vorm Bankrott. Holzmann greift ein, um Arcor zu retten. Tumulte in Gerichtsverhandlungen. Nor Winter erschießt den Richter und so.
Was meinst Du wie schnell die Feindliche Selbstschutztruppe und die Telekom plötzlich in kürzester Zeit Lösungen finden würden, die jetzt einfach nicht gehen ...?
Da wäre was los, man wäre das eine Gaudi.    
Dann würde sich was ändern, sonst doch nicht im Traum.
Und, um hier noch mal auf mein Posting "Telekom verzerrt Wettbewerb ?" zurückzukommen: In genau diese Scharte wollte ich schlagen.
Und ich habe Arcor mitgeteilt, dass die Telekom mir mitgeteilt hat, dass sie mir empfohlen hat die 010 zu sperren. Hätte ich auch eidesstattlich versichert. Arcor war interessiert. Wollte mir auch schon ein entsprechendes Formular zukommen lassen um gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten. Aber meine Angaben waren dann doch zu schwammig (kein Datum, keine Uhrzeit, keine Namem und zu lange her und dann sogar noch mehrere verschiedene Anrufe). Klar ich habe ja auch nicht angerufen, um der Telekom eins reinzuwürgen, sondern um meine Telefonrechnung zu "begrenzen". Interessanterweise kam dann, nachdem Arcor scheinbar gesehen hat, dass eine Beweisführung mit meinen Angaben doch etwas schwierig würde nicht mal eine Antwort auf meine (von denen angeforderte!! mail).
Gleiches Spiel wie immer: So lange sie glauben profitieren zu können: *bauchpinsel*. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist: nicht mal eine Antwort. Aber darüber habe ich mich an anderer Stelle schon ausgelassen.

P.S.:
Du als Büstenhalter    .
Das würde doch prima zu sex-dialern passen. Und das darf ich wirklich nicht in mein Stück einbauen. Das kannst Du mir nicht antun.  

mfg Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (29 April 2002)

@Rahmat;
... ja, Du darfst. Nach intensivem Gespräch mit meinem Psychiater geht das ok! 
Anbei ein etwas älterer "Witz":


> Telefonsex – Telekom will 0190er-Nummern kappen
> 
> 6.11.1999: SPIEGEL-Online, 19.22 Uhr (Netzwelt).
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2002)

*staubwegblas*
Das waren noch Zeiten...  :sun:


----------



## Rahmat (29 April 2002)

Das erklärt alles:

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt's sich gänzlich ungeniert.


----------



## dialerfucker (30 April 2002)

...genau. Hier eine unverstaubte Variante aus der lokalen Tageszeitung v. 29/04/02 (Rubrik: kritische Anmerkungen



> ...der Telekomvorstand hat sich gerade eine Gehaltserhöhung von ca. 80% genehmigt,.... wobei Ron Sommer etwas mehr bekommen dürfte. Wer es schafft, einen Verlust von über 3 Milliarden zu produzieren, der gehört einfach belohnt! Und wer gleichzeitig das Aktienvermögen der vielen Kleinanleger minimiert, verdient sowieso einen Extrabonus, meinte der Aufsichtsrat. Aufsichtsratmitglied ist unter Anderen die Bundesregierung, sie hat dies weder kommentiert noch kritisiert. Es wurde hingenommen, eventuell sogar wohlwollend. Auch aus den für Gezeter bekannten Bundesverbänden der Industrie gab es nichts zu hören. ...Man ahnt: die Entscheidungsträger haben keinen Bezug mehr zur "normalen" Bevölkerung.


----------



## Rahmat (30 April 2002)

Ist das ein Witz, oder stimmt es wirklich?
Ich habe davon noch nichts gelesen, aber inzwischen kann ich mir fast alles vorstellen  :

Man sollte sich in diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht doch noch einmal das Wort von der freien Tarifierbarkeit auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
Frei wirklich frei, unabhängig von jeder Leistung, oder gar wirtschaftlichen oder mathematischen Gesetzen. Ich habe zu diesem Zweck noch mal die Definition der natürlichen Zahlen und der vollständigen Induktion (nach einer bel. nat. Zahl n) herausgeholt. Da steckt noch einiges drin für Sommer & Co.

Die IG-Metall kämpft um drei oder vier Prozent, Ronny-boy um drei oder vier nullen, die dem Gehaltsscheck angehängt werden.

Ich dachte mein Geschreibsel wäre SiFi-Satire. Aber ich sehe schon, die Satire holt mich ein.

mfg Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (30 April 2002)

@Rahmat;
habe recherchiert, das "gerade" bezog sich auf 2001, ansonsten ist die selbstverordnete Gehaltserhöhung kein Witz, (...betraf die obersten 8 Vorsteher...) sondern Realsatire.
Es gibt übrigens eine ganz nette Adresse "Telekom-Ungereimtheiten Teil1-34", da kann man viele zurückliegende Salti der AG nachlesen:
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~dittbern/Telekom/Telekomien.html


----------



## Rahmat (30 April 2002)

Zu viel. zu viel ......
*gröööööööööööhl*   

Das ist Entschädigung für allen Ärger, den ich je hatte.
Reicht bis ans Ende meiner Tage.
So jeden Abend ein Artikel als Gutenachtgeschichte, wie in der Kinderheit, damit ich gut einschlafen kann.
Und das tolle: Hier werden die salti schneller geschlagen, als dass man sie lesen kann. Nachschub ohne Ende.
Das Leben hat wieder einen Sinn.

Dieser Link sollte auf *jede* Homepage.

Noch dazu ganz seriös von der Uni (FU = Freie Uni, oder?).

Ich stehe für ewig in Deiner Schuld.

P.S.: Habe den Eindruck, wir sind hier mit unseren Witzen langsam ziemlich alleine. 
Die anderen wollen scheinbar mehr konkretes hören oder lesen.
Aber aus diesem Stadion bin ich im Moment raus.

"They are going to take me away, hihihohohaha...." 
(kennst Du, oder ? So ein Lied, wo sie einen ins Irrenhaus abholen, weiß nur nicht von wem es ist.)

Aber ich denke das muß auch Platz haben. Machen wir halt so eine Art geschlossene Gesellschaft, Heiko, Du und ich.
Und wer mitlesen will, gerne, wer nicht, eben nicht.

 :lol: Rahmat :lol:


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2002)

@Rahmat

ihr seid nicht allein !! Ich habe mich bald beömmelt über eure Beiträge. Leider ist mir beim Durchstöbern der diversen Foren das Lachen im Halse stecken geblieben. Ich komm mir bald vor wie bei Kafka (z. "in der Strafkolonie , das ist die Geschichte, wo sie die Leute erst in die Haut gravieren, um dann es wieder auszuwischen !). Übrigens heißt der Song  "They´re  coming to take me away, ha-haaa" von 1966 und gesungen von "Napoleon XIV" . Weiter geht´s übrigens " those nice young men in their funny white shirts" 

in diesem Sinn


----------



## Heiko (30 April 2002)

Wenn schon, dann:


> In the shuffling madness
> of the locomotive breath,
> runs the all-time loser,
> headlong to his death.
> ...


----------



## dialerfucker (30 April 2002)

@Technofreak;
...ey, Mann, Du bist richtig gut! Es gab auch eine deutsche Version des Songs: 
"Isch glaub' die hole mich ab, hahahihihoho...
vielleicht sollten wir die Spassgorillasession aber beenden... hahaha


----------



## Rahmat (30 April 2002)

@Technofreak,

ja, coming nicht going. Ist ja eigentlich logisch.
Da kann sich der Google natürlich dumm und deppert suchen.

Und die weißen Kittel, jaja ich weiß noch, da muß man schnell sein, jaja.

Und die madness (auf Dein Posting will ich mich ja schließlich auch gerne noch beziehen, Heiko  ), ja ich erinnere mich auch noch.
Die war immer sehr nett  :lol: (lol), jaja.

Und die songs finde ich beide klasse. 1966 da bin ich ja grade in die Schule gekommen *träum*.

Bei Jethro Tull war ich leider noch nie auf einem Konzert :bigcry: (bigcry) :bigcry:  .
Dafür bei Queen, in meiner Kinderheit bei Status Quo, Open Air in Augsburg mit Joan Bayez (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben ??), Bob Dylan. Crosby, Still & Naish (ohne Young?), Mike Oldfield,... und etwas aktueller Open Air Würzburg Paul Simon Graceland und auch aktueller! bei Deep Purple in Ulm, du weist schon, die immer so tief in der Nase boh.... (O.K. der Witz ist von Otto und hat schon nen Bart).
Meinst Du ob ich jemals wieder so was schönes erleben darf :bigcry:  :bigcry: *tiefe Verzweiflung* :bigcry:  :bigcry: ?

P.S. an Heiko: Könntest Du bitte auf diesen ganzen Thread ganz besonders gut aufpassen? Ich möchte ihn Dir sozusagen ganz besonders an Dein liebendes Herz legen. Er ist nämlich etwas ganz besonderes  0 . Nicht dass er bei einem Update Schaden erleidet oder sogar ganz *.del +++(dialerfucker läßt grüßen  ). Vielleicht will ich ihn mir nämlich irgendwann ausdrucken, einrahmen und meinen Enkeln zeigen  .

Ja und es ist schön, zu wissen, dass man in dieser Welt nicht alleine ist. Danke Technofreak. Mir ist jetzt richtig warm ums Herz. Weiß nicht, ob dass durch die Leitung durch geht (T-DSL). Vielleicht ziehst Du Dir ja Handschuhe an, wenn die Tastatur zu heiß wird.

Zu den anderen Foren, du weißt schon, die lachend im Halse stecken.
Ich nehme an, da gings um Linux gegen Windoof, dass man keine Rechtschreibfehler machen darf, unbedingt eine korrekte email angeben muß und Namen wie z.B. dialerfucker sowieso jenseits von Gut und Böse sind, dass diejenigen, die antworten von den fragenden übelst beschimpft werden, da diese nicht das geantwortet haben was jene hören wollten (das erinnert mich an meinen Lateinunterricht: hic, haec, hoc, huius,huius,...., ille, illa, illud, illius, illius,... . Was man doch alles für einen Schmarrn lernt  ), dass jene die fragten entweder eine Frage gestellt haben, die wortwörtlich 2 Sekunden vorher bereits jemand anderes gestellt hatte, oder von anderen zurechtgewiesen wurden, dass 3547 Seiten vorher die gleiche Frage bereits gestellt wurde und warum er diese denn nicht gelesen habe.
Das ganze artet dann in eine wüßte gegenseitige Beschimpferei aus und am Ende weiß keiner mehr, worum es am Anfang ging.

Weiß eigentlich noch jemand worum es bei diesem thread geht ?  

Bei Kaffka muß ich leider passen, von dem weiß ich leider nicht so viel (da war doch auch irgendetwas mit einem Affen?). Sollte da meine Lücken vielleicht mal schließen.
Siehste Heiko: Da ist wieder das Problem: Kaffka lesen, Postings schreiben und die Arbeit bleibt liegen  .

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (30 April 2002)

@Rahmat    

Nachdem du dich ja schon so weit geoutet hast, will ich auch mal ein bißchen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Mein Nickname Technofreak hat nix mit Techno sondern tatsächlich mit Technik zu tun. Als du also das erste mal deine Füße unter die Schulbank gesetzt hast, war ich schon beim Studium. Hast du armer Kerl etwa auch ein altsprachliches Gymnasium besucht wie ich arme Sau? Mein erste Begegnung mit der EDV ( " Grafische Terminals " ) war 1972 und von da an als technischer Supporter über alle Entwicklungsstufen und Rechnergenerationen bis vor zwei Jahren. Seitdem nur als Hobby und als Helfer in der Not bei Freunden und Bekannten. Erst seit meinem DSL-Flat Internetzugang ( Mitte Januar) bin ich wieder so richtig aktiv geworden und gleich wieder mein Bild von der heilen Welt zurechtgerückt bekommen. (Siehe dieses Forum! nicht den Ton sondern das Thema !). 

Was ich mit im Halse stecken meinte, war zum einen, was du angesprochen hast (rüpeliger, überheblicher Umgangston, Besserwisserei ) aber auch das Schicksal der wirklich armen "Otto Normalverbraucher" , die falls sie nicht einen guten Freund oder Bekannten haben, der ihnen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, hilflos dem Treiben im WEB ausgeliefert sind. Ich hab dafür in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehrere Beispiele. Meine Interpretation von WWW ist übrigens "Wild Wild West" (eine US Serie aus den 60érn) die soweit ich weiß nie in Deutschland gelaufen ist.( Ich kann sie über Satellit per Norwegischen TV sehen als Uralt-Wiederholung ) . Es gab jetzt mal vor kurzem einen Film aus Hollywood, der an die Serie anknüpfte. 

zum Schluß noch ein paar kleine Korrekturen:   Joan Baez "The night they drove old Dixie down" 1971 , Crosby,Stills and Nash "Marrakesh Express" 1969, und Franz Kafka (ca 84000 Einträge bei Google) . Wir mußten "Interpretationen" mind 50 Seiten schreiben , wenn ich daran denke, krieg ich heute noch Albträume. 

Was das die Tastatur betrifft, hab ich einen Lüfter eingebaut.  

bis bald


----------



## floh (1 Mai 2002)

@steinu
Dein Brief ist eine sehr gute Idee, werde mich ebenso anschließen, vielleicht geht es dann mit einer Änderung der Gesetze in dieser Angelegenheit schneller. 
Mit welchem "Betreff" hast Du den Brief abgeschickt, wäre bestimmt besser, wenn jeder das gleiche angibt.

@andyho
Deinen Vorschlag zu diesem Brief  werde ich ebenso miteinfügen, denn hier besteht ebenso unverzüglichst Handlungsbedarf. 

Habe gleich nach Erhalt der Telekomrechnung im Februar den Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet, wird vom Rechtsschutz übernommen. 

Da in diesem Jahr noch Wahlen sind, wäre es doch für Frau Kuenast eine gute Wahlpropaganda in dieser Angelegenheit auf dem schnellsten Wege etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## Rahmat (1 Mai 2002)

@Technofreak

oh, so viele Fehler. Wenn ich dass gewußt hätte, hätte ich vieleicht doch nachschauen sollen. Da lag ich bei den nicht gewußten Wörtern noch deutlich unter der Zufallstrefferwahrscheinlichkeit. :-?
Peinlich, peinlich.  
Altsprachlich, nein, so hart habe ich es nicht gebraucht. Gott sei Dank MNW-Zweig.  Aber halt Latein.

www, klar Wild Wild West. Die Erde ist ja schon erforscht und zum Mars kommen wir noch nicht. Da muß es doch irgendwo noch den Wild Wild West geben. Und nachdem man sich die ersten Schrammen zugezogen hat, weiß man auch was abgeht :-? .
Aber es stimmt schon ist nicht ganz nachzuvollziehen, dass sich die "zivilisierte Welt" so eine Betrügerkultur heranzieht :evil: .
Und die Sache mit der wirklich freien Tarifierbarkeit, die ist schon echt hart.

@dialerfucker
Spassgorillasession, das Wort habe ich gesucht  .
Aber ich denke Du hast recht:
Musikalisch ein paar Stufen tiefer (5. Tiefgeschoß, Ballermann 6): Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst ....

Und floh kommt wieder zum Thema.

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (2 Mai 2002)

@Rahmat;


> Aber es stimmt schon ist nicht ganz nachzuvollziehen, dass sich die "zivilisierte Welt" so eine Betrügerkultur heranzieht.



...es ist nachzuvollziehen! Pecunia non olet! Es wird uns seit langer Zeit vorexerziert. Erfolgreich. Remember: "Friedrichs, Lambsdorff etc...die "schwarzen-Kassen-Brüder" ...und Einige vor-und nachher. Alle quasi rehabilitiert. Und hinterher, haha, sofort, als allgemein respektierte Ehrenbürger zu öffentlichen Konzerten wieder bereit.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nicht politisch werden, aber raus muss es mal. 
(Alle Ähnlichkeiten mit noch lebenden Bürgern der BRD sind rein zufällig.)
Hat das irgendwie auch mit der Beweislast zu tun???
(Disclaimer: ich hab echt nichts mit Schill und extremeren Mitbürgern am Hut, aber ich denke, dass dies so mit die "kleinen" Auslöser sind, warum z.B.: in Frankreich LePen ins Rampenlicht rücken kann. Unser Verstand schütze uns vor den Folgen!!!)


----------



## Rahmat (2 Mai 2002)

@dialerfucker,

Du hast recht. Da schreibe ich seitenlang gegen unsere dialer-Telekom-fst-Geld-Politik-usw.-Mafia und dann regrediere ich doch wieder zum kleinen Kind, glaube wieder besseren Wissens an eine "zivilisierte" Welt, an Gut und Böse, Recht und Ordnung, Gesetze, Geborgenheit und Sicherheit, die von Außen kommt.

Dank für den Schlag mit dem Zenstock. Bin wieder bei Sinnen.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (2 Mai 2002)

Wenn Ihr beiden so weitermacht, dann muß ich wohl doch noch ein eigenes Forum aufmachen ("Rahmat und der Dialerfucker - Betreten auf eigene Gefahr! Für Auswirkungen auf das Zwerchfell zeichnet computerbetrug.de keine Verantwortung").
:sun:


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Mai 2002)

*lol*
 
 :3d: 
*lol*


----------



## fidelis (2 Mai 2002)

*Re: Internetadresse vom Verbraucherministerium Renate Künast*



			
				steinu schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mal die E-mail Adresse vom Verbraucherministerium, das Ministerium von Renate Künast:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Bitte kein Zeichen vergessen sonst klappts nicht



Ich habe mich deinem Appell angeschlossen und eine e-Mail an die genannte Adresse gesandt. Außerdem habe ich alle 0190er Nummer von der DTAG sperrren lassen und darüber hinaus die 010xxer Vorwahl, die diesen Nummer oft vorangestellt wird, um die eigentliche 0190 zu verschleiern. Alle sollten von dieser Sperrmöglichkeit Gebrauch machen, damit die Betreiber zum Nachdenken gezwungen werden, weil ihnen damit auch eine nicht unerhebliche Einnahmequelle verloren geht.

Es muss auf einen Massenprotest hinauslaufen!!!!!


----------



## Rahmat (2 Mai 2002)

Hey Heiko,

keine schlechte Idee, vielleicht könnte man wenigstens einen Link mit genannten Namen auf den thread setzen, der immer ganz oben in der Liste steht.
Wir sind nämlich schon ganz weit runtergerutscht. Ich komme nur noch über meine ankommenden mails ins Forum. Und das tut meinem Ego überhaupt nicht gut   .

Ich muß mich verbessern:
Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, wir sind wieder ganz oben.
Und 846 Leute haben unsere "wertvollen" Beiträge gelesen. Um Himmels Willen.

Noch was ich habe in meinem fiktiven Zeitungsartikel auch die NSA erwähnt. Hatte dann auch schon vor dort einen Link zu posten. Aber unter den gegebenen Umständen hielt ich es für besser das nicht zu tun (wer weiß, wer weiß ...). 
Außerdem gibt er wirklich nichts her.  
Ist, denke ich, auch in Deinem Sinne Heiko.

Zu Technofreak: WildWildWest: Diese Interpretation von www habe ich zwar schon an anderer Stelle gehört. Macht nichts. Paßt doch prima in die Apache-Tom Cat-Geschichte, oder ?

Irgendwie reizt mich die Thematik, doch noch ein Theaterstück zu schreiben schon sehr.  

Aber jetzt zu was ernsterem:

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich öffentlich bei der Firma Arcor und deren Mitarbeitern: Sie haben auf meine mail geantwortet, hat nur etwas gedauert.

Zur Sache:
Wenn die Telekom aufgrund der dialer-Problematik empfiehlt, 010 als Sicherheitsmaßnahme sperren zu lassen, so wäre das für z.B. Arcor ein Grund gegen die DTAG rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
Dazu braucht es aber eine eidesstattliche Versicherung mit Datum, Uhrzeit, Gesprächspartner und am Besten wortwörtlichem Inhalt des Gespräches.
Das war bei mir alles nicht gegeben.
Aber Ihr seht, das Thema hat auch Brisanz.
(siehe Posting weiter oben).

mfg   Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (2 Mai 2002)

@Rahmat
Im Februar 2000 habe ich zum ersten Mal auf Grund der Informationen bei Teltarif eine DFÜ Verbindung für MSN eingerichtet und auch benutzt. Die Einwahlnummer ist bei mir bis heute mit 010880192658 definiert und funktioniert auch damit bis heute!!. Ich hab die Nummer erst vor kurzem wieder bei einem Bekannten eingerichtet. 
Au der Telefonrechnung taucht aber im EVN nur die 0192658 auf!
Was mich dabei vor allem interessiert ist die Frage, ob sich also auch unter einer scheinbar harmlosen Zugangsnummer 010..... ein unseriöser Dialer verstecken könnte????? :-? 

PS MSN ist damit natürlich nicht gemeint  :holy:


----------



## Heiko (2 Mai 2002)

Mir hat ein Telekom-Techniker die Auskunft erteilt, daß Mehrwertnummern immer über die DTAG geroutet werden und somit eine Call-by-Call-Vorwahl nicht greift.


----------



## technofreak (2 Mai 2002)

@heiko

sorry nix verstehn   Was soll den dann, bei meinem Beispiel der 010- Vorsatz. In der aktuellen Information von Teltarif für den Zugang zu MSN ist diese Vorvorwahl übrigens nicht mehr aufgeführt.


----------



## Rahmat (2 Mai 2002)

Hi Technofreak,
normalerweise nicht.
Ich kann Dir aber auch nicht mehr dazu sagen, als in dem thread "Der absolut sichere Schutz ? Vorgehensweise" und auch hier gesagt wurde.
Und das hast Du ja selber alles gelesen.
P.S. Ich dachte Du bist der Technofreak  .

Micht treibt nun doch etwas um.
Nachdem ich die NSA angesprochen habe und hier doch auch viele unbedarfte Hilfesuchende sind, fühle ich mich doch verantwortlich.
Der Link der NSA lautet in verschlüsselter Form: -h-t-t-p-:-/-/-w-w-w-.-n-s-a-.-g-o-v-.
Diese Seite bitte *nie* direkt verlinken. Wenn Ihr sie selber besuchen wollt, geht in ein Internetcafe oder benutzt eine Leitung über 2345 von Hand eingerichtete Router und bleibt nicht länger als maximal 5 Minuten. So kann selbst die NSA den Link nicht zurückverfolgen. Das funktioniert heute im Prinzip noch genauso, wie in dem Film Sneakers von 1992 mit Robert Redford.
Auf dieser Seite gibt es auch eine Rätselseite für Kids, sozusagen auf Computer- und NSA-Tauglichkeit. Und natürlich Stellen- und Ausbildungsangebote.
Wenn die Seite Euren Kids gefallen sollte (was ich nicht bezweifel), ich versichere Euch, ich halte es wirklich für keine sehr gute Idee, eure Kids zur Ausbildung dort hin zu schicken.
Die NSA, das sind die Leute die eigentlich das Attentat auf das World-Trade-Center hätten verhindern sollen. Da gab es doch den Hinweis von dem deutschen Strafgefangenen. Ging der nicht auch an die NSA? Aber ich kann mich auch irren.
Die Hauptaufgabe der NSA ist es alle emails, chats, Foren, Websites, Telefone und Faxe abzuhören und zu lesen und zu speichern. Dafür hat sie auch schon etliche Preise gewonnen: http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/7092/1.html
Ansonsten vergeßt FBI, CIA und sonst noch alles. Big Brother, modernste Technik vom Feinsten ohne auf die Kosten zu achten, das geheimste vom geheimen findet ihr dort. Es wird sogar schon gemunkelt, dass die NSA die Nano-Technologie im Griff hat. http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/co/7273/1.html
http://www.quarks.de/nano/
Daran glaube aber nicht einmal ich.

Zum Zweiten:
hat jemand von Euch schon entweder Dementis oder Bestätigungen von dem Gerücht gehört, dass die "*F*eindliche *S*elbsthilfetruppe aller *T*elefonbetrüger zur Abwehr längst überfälliger gesetzlicher Maßnahmen" in Verhandlung mit G.W. Bush steht wegen einer potentiellen Abnahme der floppenden Busch- und Höhlen-Atombomben ?
*nurmalsofrag*

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (2 Mai 2002)

Nochmal, etwas ausführlicher:
Wenn Du eine Vor-Vorwahl wählst, dann geht die Verbindung bis zur ersten Vermittlungsstelle eh über das Netz der DTAG (meistens). Dort wird erst auf die Leitung des CbC-Anbieters geschaltet.
Nach Auskunft der Telekom werden Gespräche zu Mehrwertnummern nicht über CbC-Anbieter, sondern über die DTAG geroutet, weswegen die Sperre durch Vorwahl von 010xx *nicht* umgangen werden kann.

Tschenger hatte das im Dezember mal getestet. Hier seine Erfahrungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=50


----------



## steinu (31 Juli 2002)

*Nachlese*

Hallo Leute!

Melde mich nach langer Abwesenheit zurueck, hoffe es hat mich jemand vermisst.

Wollte nur nochmal kurz mitteilen was mir noch so passiert ist.

Nachdem ich nun ab in die USA bin und mal ne' Zeitlang dort geblieben war, kam ich zurueck und war positiv ueberrascht dass ich nix von Nexnet oder Hansenet in der aufgestapelten Post hatte. Hab mir dann auch mal das Video angeschaut ueber meinen Auftritt in Panorama (@ Fr. Schulz, danke dass die peinlichen Sachen rausgeschnitten wurden!!!)
und dachte dass sich die Sache soweit mal erledigt hat.

Denkste Steinchen, musste ich mir sagen. Zuerst kam mal ein Schrieb von irgendeiner Firma (kann Namen nachreichen, oder hat jemand auch so ein Ding bekommen) die fast so ein Logo hat wie e-plus, die mir dann auch mitteilte dass sie die Angelegenheiten von Nexnet und Hansenet erledigt. Jedoch wurden keine Forderungen gestellt. Ich denke die kommen noch.

Das Verbraucherministerium hat mir geschrieben (e-mail, nach 2 Monaten!!)) dass sie ohne meine regulaere Addresse mir nicht antworten koennten. Hab ich dann ganz krass Adresse hingeschickt..und..nix und -- ein lapidarer Scheissdreck -- auf gut Bundesdeutsch BLABLABLA. Reine Steuergelderverschwendung.

Ok, Renate hatte verdammt viel "tierische" Probleme. Aber dass solche offensichtliche, kriminellen Machenschaften nicht umgehend abgestellt werden ist schlichtweg eine Riesensauerei.
Mann, und ich hatte einmal gedacht "DIE tut was". Leute ich weiss auch nicht mehr weiter als zum Rechtsanwalt zu gehen falls da noch was kommt (ist ja nicht viel (75Euro), warum mach ich mir den Stress??).

Werde weiterhin das Geschehen hier verfolgen und wuensche jedem der Betroffenen dass sie zu ihrem Geld und Recht kommen und den nicht Betroffenen dass sie "nicht betroffen" bleiben.

Ich Gruesse euch alle und viel Erfolg.

Uli


----------



## Tonguru (31 Juli 2002)

Pressemitteilung vom 31.07.2002
Bundesregierung stärkt Verbraucherrechte gegen Betrügereien mit 0190er Nummern

http://www.bmwi.de/Homepage/Presseforum/Pressemitteilungen/2002/2731prm1.jsp

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-31.07.02-000/


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Juli 2002)

> Durch die Änderung der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung werden die rechnungstellenden Diensteanbieter verpflichtet, die Telefonkunden in der Rechnung darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie gegenüber einzelnen strittigen Forderungen begründete Einwendungen erheben können.



und dazu brauche ich wirklich erst die TKV??? wer ärger an der backe hat, findet das ganz schnell selbst raus...



> Um die unerwünschte Werbung per Fax, E-Mail und SMS einzudämmen, erweitert die TKV-Änderung die Haftung des Netzbetreibers. Diejenigen Netzbetreiber, die Mehrwertdiensterufnummern zur Nutzung überlassen, werden verpflichtet, bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung die missbräuchlich genutzte Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zu sperren.



bei gesicherter erkenntnis einer rechtswidrigen nutzung. schöne, leere floskel... dann mache ich als netzbetreiber einfach beide ohren zu und lasse die beschwerden um des lieben geldes willen über mich ergehen. schließlich bedeutet gesicherte erkenntnis nicht, dass ich es hätte wissen können oder müssen...



> Durch Erweiterung des § 15 Absatz 2 Satz 1 wird die weitgehend bereits bestehende Praxis, auch Namen und ladungsfähige Anschrift des jeweiligen Netzbetreibers auszuweisen, zur zwingenden Regelung. Darüber hinaus muss eine kostenfreie Servicenummer angegeben werden.



kostenfreie service-rufnummer? ganz wie bei eops? aber nein, die sind ja gar kein netzbetreiber, die bieten ja dialer an und wollen neuerdings inkasso betreiben. das wird dann darauf hinauslaufen, dass der netzbetreiber sofort an ein inkassounternehmen verweist: "das können sie unter 01908... erreichen..."


tolle neue änderungen...



 :roll:


----------



## Rahmat (31 Juli 2002)

Hi ,

gesicherte Erkentnis interpretiere ich anders: heißt für mich, es muß ein Urteil vorliegen. 

Man könnte sogar folgern, man darf die Seite nicht vom Netz nehmen, sofern nicht rechtskräftig ein Betrug o.ä. "diagnostiziert" wurde, wenn man keine Schadensersatzforderung am Hals haben will.

Alles in allem, das alte Lied: Die Regierung protegiert und fördert wieder einmal die dialer-Mafia.

Das Gesetz würde ich mal eher so als Förderprogramm für "arme" Mafiosis sehen.

Wäre zum brüllen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.

Oder mit Bettina Wegner:
Grade klare Menschen wären ein schönes Ziel, Leute ohne Rückgrat gibt es schon zu viel.
Schade, dass die sich dann halt alle in der Politik sammeln. Ist aber auch irgendwie logisch. Haben sie dort doch dioe besten Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten.

Langsam wird mir auch immer klarer, wieso ich noch kein Millionär bin, sondern eher am aller untersten Ende der Einkommensskala rangiere.
Meine Tätigkeit ist einfach zu sinnvoll.

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 Juli 2002)

gesicherte erkenntnis: genau das ist der springende punkt. der netzbetreiber muss jetzt überhaupt nichts mehr und hat keinerlei verpflichtungen, die anbieter, an die er seine 0190-nummern vergibt in irgendeiner weise zu überprüfen. damit können mainpean und co. erst einmal die komplette netzbetreiber-landschaft von a bis z abgrasen und zig mal strafrechtlich in erscheinung getreten sein (mit urteil, versteht sich...), bevor sie sich ins ausland absetzen müssen...


da fallen mir die diskussionen um den kampfhunde-führerschein und das waffenbesitzrecht nach dem amoklauf in erfurt ein. aber wer existenzen ruiniert beißt ja keine kinder tot und erschießt auch keine schüler...



 :3d:


----------

